# remove originals but keep smart preview for viewing?



## reidthaler (Sep 20, 2017)

Is there a way to remove the original images from my phone, but keep smart preview for viewing and editing on my phone?  Clearing cache frees up some space, but originals still take up alot.
Thanks,

Reid


----------



## reidthaler (Oct 12, 2017)

Surprise I didn't get any response.  Anyone?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 12, 2017)

I think a lot of us aren't using Mobile, and many that are do so use it for remote editing.  Maybe the bump from these entries will attract some attention.  Personally I tried it once on the phone for 10 minutes and never again; sorry I can't help.


----------



## Gnits (Oct 12, 2017)

I was excited by the arrival of mobile, but gave up on it for lots of reasons. As I do not actively use it anymore I am reluctant to respond to queries.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 12, 2017)

There is a setting in Cloud Storage & Sync called Only Download Smart Previews. If that doesn't work, then you could remove the image from the synched collections (and so from the phone) and after they are gone from the phone, you could add them again in Lightroom on the desktop. That will sync smart previews only.


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Oct 12, 2017)

I use the LR mobile to automatically sync my phone pictures to the cloud and LR desktop.  Haven't tried to delete a picture from my phone after it was sync'ed with the cloud through LR Mobile.  I might test it tonight and see what the result is.


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Oct 16, 2017)

Ok, I run this test on my android mobile:

Took a picture with mobile camera
Synced with LR mobile (autosync)
Deleted picture from Images folder
Checked and modified picture in LR web
checked in LR mobile --> the photo was there, with the latest modifications.
Based on these, could we say that LR CC is a way to backup (mobile) photos?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes, if you add your camera pictures to Lightroom Mobile, they will be synched to the cloud and then on to Lightroom desktop, so that serves as a backup of those photos.


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Oct 17, 2017)

reidthaler said:


> Is there a way to remove the original images from my phone, but keep smart preview for viewing and editing on my phone?


If instead you are referring to the ability to download the pictures on the device for offline editing, then you tap on the three dots next to the collection and unselect the "offline editing". This should free up some more space.  

In the end it comes to a trade-off between data bandwidth and storage space.


----------

